# PB : Installation des applications sur IPOD Touch



## metamec (11 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Je possède un IPOD Touch 16Go acheté en janvier 2008.
J'ai téléchargé plusieurs applications sur i'tunes mais je ne parviens pas à les installer sur mon Ipod.
Quelqu'un peut-il indiquer comment faire pour installer ces fameuses applications?
Merci


----------



## phil3 (11 Décembre 2008)

Je ne comprends pas bien ta situation... Normalement, les applications s'installent toute seule à la synchronisation suivant le téléchargement.


----------



## DeepDark (11 Décembre 2008)

En passant par la méthode conventionnelle ça ne marche pas?


Sinon iTunes à jour?
iPod Touch à jour?


----------



## metamec (11 Décembre 2008)

En fait, les applications que j'ai téléchargées apparaissent sur itunes mais lorsque je connectes l'Ipod, malgré  la synchronisation, les nouvelles applications n'apparaissent pas. Sur itunes, à la partie IPOD, je ne constate aucune fenêtre "applications" au même titre que "musique", "fims", "podcast".....


----------



## phil3 (11 Décembre 2008)

Dans la partie résumé quelle est la version du logiciel indiquée pour ton iPod*?


----------



## metamec (11 Décembre 2008)

Je précise que les applications ont été téléchargées avec mon ordi et non pas avec mon IPOD...


----------



## phil3 (11 Décembre 2008)

oui mais tu pourrais quand même répondre à ma question, car c'est tout de même vers l'iPod qu'elle ne s'installent pas. Quelle est la version logicielle de ton iPod?


----------



## metamec (11 Décembre 2008)

Version 1.1.2


----------



## phil3 (11 Décembre 2008)

Eh bien voilà, pas besoin de chercher plus loin. C'est à partir de la version 2 que les applications sont gérées par l'iPod Touch. Donc la première chose à faire est de passer en version 2 (2.2 actuellement). L'onglet Applications apparaitra alors et tes applications seront installées.


----------



## DeepDark (11 Décembre 2008)

Et il te coûtera la bagatelle de 7.99&#8364;.


----------



## metamec (11 Décembre 2008)

OK merci.
Cette mise à jour est bien celle qui est payante à 7,99 euros?


----------



## phil3 (11 Décembre 2008)

Oui c'est celle qui est payante. Mais franchement, au regard de ce qu'elle apporte, je trouve qu'il ne faut pas hésiter. Ce n'est que mon avis mais bon, 8 euros, c'est quand même pas une grosse somme.


----------

